# Piccino Groupe Head Seal.



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

My Piccino seems to need a lot of effort to get the portafilter to seal to the group head. Do these harden over time? I also notice that there are 2 8.5mm seals available for it - rubber and long life. Is one harder than the other? They seem to do shims as well - odd sort of thing to need.

Help. The machine needs holding to keep it still to obtain a seal at the moment.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Doh - Putting too much coffee in. I was using 9.4g in the 7g basket. No can do. Anyone know of a 10g basket that will fit? Abd hold 10g of course.

John

-


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

A normal rubber seal will last about 1 year before hardening & becoming leaky.

A long-life seal is softer. A silicone seal (Cafelat) is even softer and should last "forever"....but may tear eventually....

Shims are useful if you find that the new seal is "too thin" & needs packing out to make the PF handle lock on @ 90 degrees to the group head.

PS Fit a new shower screen at the same time as fitting the new seal.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks. It's a used machine off ebay but only about 9months old, still under warrantee. I spent some time cleaning up the group head. The previous owner had clearly had the same problem so wondered if it was faulty. I did such a good job soaking the shower assembly bits and pieces in Puly that nothing more came out when I back flushed it. Fits in with the sellers comment of less than 20 cups from new.

John

-


----------

